# Tiny Aluminium and Blackwood Laminate



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

This tiny shooter is not yet finished but started out being my take on the ever popular PFS but as you can see evolved into something else...
I'd love to try some file work in the aluminium like Lost marble has done but will have to practice (alot) first.
I'm just trying to figure out the best way to attach bands. Should I make it OTT with little pieces of blackwood comprising fork tips like others I've done or???
I'm planing on using theraband black flat bands and a piece of flat nylon strapping like you would get on a cheep bag for a pouch. What does everyone think?
Meassures 4 1/4" high by 2 3/8" across the forks with a fork gap of 1 1/2"
...So here's its progression so far...























































It's not yet epoxied together but when finished I think the wood will be very dark with silver pins contrasting against the 'brushed' aluminium. We'll see...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful job. very nice


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I really like the way you did the forks and the shaping of the handle is spot on!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

holy jumpings! that is cracktacular! very inspiring!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

thats an awesome bit a work


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I like it!!

Very original design and look!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow! Nice creation!!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Very cool! I am in the process of doing a group of mini slingshots in various shapes and sizes myself.

No elephant killers, just easy to shoot lil thang's.


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice !!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

How cool is this slingshot! A very original design, outstanding. Good work.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It's very original, cool!


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

this is really nice!, you are a very talented craftsman!

love this fork! I would love to try something like this someday


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I like the looks of it. With a choker grip, it should be comfortable to shoot.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That's almost exactly like one of the styles of slingshots I've made for little kids. I just made them TTF and setup for 3/4" max size bands. One thing though, the little ones seem to never hold or do things as you originally intend... the pinky hole for them is basically useless and actually gets in the way!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I like it, a good original design beautifully made.
Martin


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

CHANEKE_JOSH said:


> this is really nice!, you are a very talented craftsman!
> 
> love this fork! I would love to try something like this someday


Thankyou all very much for the accolades. It is well appreciated
I'll take a pic of the original drawing on graph paper and upload to 'Rapiers Customs' gallery soon if anyone wants to try something simmilar and it'll be finished by the end of next weekend hopefully so you will all get to see the final product then.
Cheers


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice mate, gotta love the Blackwood..


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> This tiny shooter is not yet finished but started out being my take on the ever popular PFS but as you can see evolved into something else...
> I'd love to try some file work in the aluminium like Lost marble has done but will have to practice (alot) first.
> I'm just trying to figure out the best way to attach bands. Should I make it OTT with little pieces of blackwood comprising fork tips like others I've done or???
> I'm planing on using theraband black flat bands and a piece of flat nylon strapping like you would get on a cheep bag for a pouch. What does everyone think?
> ...


Rapier,

Nice design, I like the combination of materials. I sure that you started with one idea and later changed your mind for what ever reason. I have done the same with my naturals, they never ended up the way I first visualized them. I do not believe that you tried to copied somebody's work, especially when there is not prove of that person "desing" in this forum. If anybody states otherwise then it has the obligation to prove its point.

I have seen other people's work and have noticed the influence of another member, in this case I do not see any influence at all. Keep the good work and please share with us.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I think you were asking for some opinions on which way we thought you could/should go. On first sight, I saw a side shooter with band coming around the outside and shooting TTF's. That's what the shape screams at me, and that's what makes horse racing.

It doesn't matter which way you go, you have a winner all the way.

Al


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Xidoo said:


> Rapier,
> 
> Nice design, I like the combination of materials. I sure that you started with one idea and later changed your mind for what ever reason. I have done the same with my naturals, they never ended up the way I first visualized them. I do not believe that you tried to copied somebody's work, especially when there is not prove of that person "desing" in this forum. If anybody states otherwise then it has the obligation to prove its point.
> 
> I have seen other people's work and have noticed the influence of another member, in this case I do not see any influence at all. Keep the good work and please share with us.


Thanks alot for your kind words Xidoo. It's much appreciated.

To be fair to Bill though mate I'm quite sure he was not suggesting I copied his Ideas although I certainly have in the past. I almost entirely copied his 'Target Shooter' when I was just getting into making cattys and never heard a dissaproving word from Bill. He's been a great inspiration to me and I'm sure most people don't mind to much if you have a go at one of their designs as long as you make sure everyone knows where that design came from and dont try to sell them...

Thanks Xidoo, Bill and everyone for you support and kindness


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

I really love your design. Excellent workmanship too.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Rapier, you know I'm not jumping you for copying!
You asked for band attachment suggestions and that's all I was saying and giving a bit of background from personal experience with the design. Mine was modified from my Valiant design (which is in my gallery) made a lot smaller with the idea of being great for little kids to shoot... which brings about why I mentioned it in the first place... little kids don't seem to like the pinky hole!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Yeah I know Bill. That's what I was trying to tell Xidoo. Thanks for your input. I'll let you know how I find the pinky hole when she's all set up!
Cheers


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Can't believe I missed this... that thing looks sweet Rapier

LGD


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> Can't believe I missed this... that thing looks sweet Rapier
> 
> LGD


Thanks LGD. I just signed up for secret santa so we might end up with one of each others!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

This is an update and pics of finished product.
Enjoy... Ya crazy freaks! Oh crap! I'm here to aint I? Where's that shrinks number.........





  








Hype X Six 25




__
Rapier


__
Oct 9, 2011




Holes in ally for epoxy to &#39;key&#39; in. You could use this method without the pins through...









  








Hype X Six 26




__
Rapier


__
Oct 9, 2011


__
2



The finished product. Well it&#39;s not perfect but after 16+ hrs of work it&#39;ll do. I...









  








Hype X Six 28




__
Rapier


__
Oct 9, 2011


__
2



Tiny Aluminium/Blackwood laminate









  








Hype X Six 29




__
Rapier


__
Oct 9, 2011


__
1



Tiny Aluminium/Blackwood laminate









  








Hype X Six 30




__
Rapier


__
Oct 9, 2011




Tiny Aluminium/Blackwood laminate









  








Hype X Six 31




__
Rapier


__
Oct 9, 2011


__
5



Tiny Aluminium/blackwood laminate


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Rapier said:


> Can't believe I missed this... that thing looks sweet Rapier
> 
> LGD


Thanks LGD. I just signed up for secret santa so we might end up with one of each others!
[/quote]

That would be cool... if we do I will have to step up my game to compare to your skills.... well I will do that no matter who I santa with


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

that came out great!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Man that is at least 17 different kinds of cool !!!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Man that is at least 17 different kinds of cool !!!


Wow Hrawk 17? Just three or four kinds would've been great!
Thanks man, a few hrs went into this one.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Crazy australian! Very coooool!|


----------

